
Pinterest Acquires “Deep Linking” Startup URX - ilyaeck
http://recode.net/2016/05/03/pinterest-acqhire-advertising-urx/
======
minimaxir
URX was YC S13. From their launch thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6514604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6514604)):

> Our target customers are mobile commerce companies like LivingSocial whose
> inventory 1) has a higher cost of sale, and 2) isn't subject to the 30% App
> Store rake. This means that they are willing to be more aggressive with
> their paid marketing, similar to how things work on the web.

If the target demographic was _LivingSocial_ , this was kinda inevitable.

------
ilyaeck
If any company has a chance to make deep linking/in-app search work, it's
Google, maybe Apple. They already have the mobile ecosystem and control it.
The recent troubles of URX, Quixey etc. illustrate the uphill battles startups
will face in this space.

~~~
thebladerunner
Quixey is still around, though.

